# The sound of silence



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just the sound of a bird or two.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

How lovely Jan! Thank you for sharing your little corner of the planet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here it’s not silent

The hedges dull the sound

And I guess we get used to it

But at 4 o’clock am the blackbird sings

By the light of the street light

And I listen to him

Well someone needs to

And the blue tits are back 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have to shut the windows around 4am as the dawn chorus is defening, especially when the sheep join in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Back from our morning stroll, apart from the usual nightingales, blackbirds, swallows and the sparrows that can´t sing the sound of dozens of baby bird _screeching_ was lovely. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a beautiful iaburnum tree 

Except 
It’s blossoms are now scattered through the garden

And much of it in the house

The wind and the the hound 

And the rose petals will take over soon , followed by the wisteria , honeysuckle ect 

Thank goodness the hostas stay where the should

Would I change it?

Not a chance 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The sound of silence

Just the occasional leap and splash

The time of roses and hostas


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> And the rose petals will take over soon , followed by the wisteria , honeysuckle ect
> 
> Sandra


The last 3-4 weeks has been wonderful with the perfume of honeysuckle on the air at every turn.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our honeysuckle is only just in bud

But given the weather everything is bursting into bloom 

At a rate of knots 

Soon the fushias will burst into bloom

I love them

Absolutely fascinated by the different varieties and colours

The narrow blooms, the frilly petticoats 

We have far to many pots of hostas , fushias 

Our calla lilies 

But we have planted nothing else

Except geraniums, begonias and the 6 hanging baskets 

And maybe four window boxes 

We are trying 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Our honeysuckle is only just in bud
> 
> But given the weather everything is bursting into bloom
> 
> ...


Photos would be very nice Sandra, we love fuchsias, in England we had quite a few different kind in our conservator and back garden.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are not in bloom yet jan

When they are I’ll send you the photos

They might have short legs though 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> They are not in bloom yet jan
> 
> When they are I'll send you the photos
> 
> ...


Then get on your knees to take the photo > make sure your next to something or someone to help you up.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan babe

Nothing would help me up

I’m done for 

My legs no longer work 

If my arms can’t pull me up 

I’m down 
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Before my hip replacement I tried not to get down on the floor if possible, whenever I did I had to crawl to a chair or something to pull myself up on, now I just need something to keep me balanced but I couldn´t do it without just a _little_ help.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Because of stiff, swollen painful joints I am not getting enough exercise, so my muscles are weakened

I potter about all day indoors, sit when I need to,stairs are a bit of a problem, some days more so than others 

I manage the jacuzzi bath because it has a seat built in and I can use my arms to lower or raise me into the water, otherwise a bath would be out of the question 

I have a DVD on tia chi, which I used to do ,and I’m thinking to start again

Good for balance and strength I think , and unlike Pilates, which I also used to do, no need to get down to the floor !!!

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems we have another rat

We cleared the last to pastures new 

The pond attracts them 

And it too will be lured into the humane trap and transported to pastures new by the river 

But actually they are really attractive in their own right 

Bright, sleek and shining, they play amongst the Ivy’s 

If they were a red squirrel? 

Would we feel differently 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I think a blue tit is nesting in the back garden

In a robin bird box 

But I worry that it won’t be safe for them with an open front 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The fushias are beginning to bloom
What joy 

Alongside my hostas they are the love of my life 

The calla lilies are on their way up 

All in pots

I’m done for, Ill never reduce those pots 

They fill the garden 

But one day I’ll cut down

Probabally , possibally, maybe not 

I love my garden 

The Ivy’s , the roses, the hedges , the wisteria , the hostas, miniature and full size 

The ferns which really need to be reduced 

The birds 

And even the rats which are attracted to the pond

Briefly they are part of the circle of life 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here’s one Jan

It’s an outdoor hardy fushia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a huge variety, I used to know the names of the few we had, indoor and outdoor, can´t remember one of them now :frown2: I was never the Gardner, just the admirer.
If you go to this page and click on the picture link it shows how many there are.
edit. looks as if takes you directly to the pictures :laugh:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fuc...b9-s3bAhUBwBQKHUSRB8wQ7AkIOA&biw=1382&bih=990


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sitting here

A little bit tipsy, my foot was bad today, but now feels Ok

Looking out at the back garden 

It’s beautiful 

The new window , hostas, roses, fushias, ferns , clematis ,

fish which I can’t see from here 

Ivy out of control but will remain so for the birds, will the red admiral butterflies come ?

Will we catch the two resident rats ?

And transport them to the river ? 

Who knows ?

But this remains my touch of heaven 

In the midst of a built up town 

An oasis of peace

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What I remember of my latest trip is not so much the sounds as the smells - wonderful perfumes of honeysuckle and roses primarily - such a lift for the spirit!

One sound I do remember is a bird in the trees at the Madrid campsite - had me very confused to start with as it sounded exactly the same as my morning alarm!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all silence hum

you aught to be here there are helicopters wizzing around police on motorbikes and traffic jams everywhere

so much for posh ASCOT

washed 2 m/homes this morning


barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You just ruined my peace Barry

Our MH is covered with dying laburnum , the roof is filthy 

The sides not looking that good either 

But it’s tucked away .....ish 

Another job before we go away , if we go away 

But the calla lilies are just about to bloom 

The geraniums are away 

The fushias reluctant this year 

The lemon trees in flower, the scent magnificent , the lemons I suspect less so 

The hostas, the hostas are magnificent , the hanging baskets in full bloom all 6 of them 

And two pots of Dahlias about to come into bloom 

The rat is still not attracted to the trap, the fish are thriving , the birds we continue to feed and as a side effect the rat , but what the hell , its a garden for wildlife and I guess ratty is wildlife 

And we really need to cut down on all these pot grown plants 

And we will

Probabally, possibally 

Sandra


----------

